# New Anti-Depressant on the market



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Agomelatine (trade names Valdoxan, Melitor, Thymanax) is an antidepressant developed by the pharmaceutical company Servier. It is marketed for the treatment of major depressive disorder and has been reported to have a reduced level of sexual side effects as well as discontinuation effects compared to some other antidepressants. Agomelatine may also have positive effects on sleep.

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agomelatine

Well let me start, my mother is on this, and she has sleep apnea.
She has been taking prozac for a long while. And Valdoxan for 5 weeks now, and her sleep has improved much, shes fit now during the day, she used to nap from 2pm to 6pm due to exhaustion

For more information just read the wiki link and do some google research.

So as far as i know relative(s) have been getting a good effect off of it, especially with sleeping.

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

It's not a SSRI, it's useless for anxiety and only helps with mild depression. I agree with the improvement of sleep.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh yes let me change it into anti depressant, im pretty tired, awake for 25 hours now ill change it








But my dp/dr is less bad when i had a good sleep.
So thats why i wont be suprised if this might help for dp/dr (well atleast in my case).


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I would give everything for a good nights sleep. My sleep is screwed up ever since i got DP.
Keep us posted!

Take care


----------

